
Show HN: Create i3 workspaces on the fly and call them by name - edne
https://github.com/edne/i3-workspace-handler
======
webaholic
i3 has really been amazing for me. It came to my rescue when I was looking to
move to a saner desktop on Ubuntu and I am now hooked on the focus-follows-
mouse model. I feel lost when I go back.

~~~
diminish
I'm working on an old intel core duo laptop with 2GB of RAM and thanks to i3,
I have better performance than the i7 , 16GB for most tasks.

~~~
silky
Some people might not need as much functionality out of the box as i3 offers,
if you're one of them you should try DWM :)

